# 11x Sahra Wagenknecht Mix



## Punisher (8 Feb. 2010)




----------



## Chamser81 (8 Feb. 2010)

Sieht irgendwie fürchterlich aus!


----------



## GeorgEF (9 Feb. 2010)

Grauenvoll, sowohl optisch als auch das, was in der so drin ist...


----------



## Franky70 (10 Feb. 2010)

Obwohl sie eigentlich gut aussieht, wirkt sie auf manchen Bildern recht verbissen oder fanatisch.
Sie sollte sich mal etwas locker machen und die Vorzüge des Kapitalismus geniessen...


----------



## pete* (23 Feb. 2010)

danke für sahra, siet toll aus


----------



## Reinhold (26 Feb. 2010)

Hat Sie nun mit Oscar - oder hat Sie nicht , das ist hier die Frage ? - DANKE für die Bilder !!!


----------



## fredclever (31 Okt. 2010)

Rein *optisch* gefällt mir die Sahra, obwohl ich ihre politischen Ansichten nicht teile. Bedankt


----------



## dumbas (6 Feb. 2011)

thx


----------



## cockney123 (23 Okt. 2011)

vielen dank


----------



## Spezi30 (23 Okt. 2011)

Ansichten und optik passen. finde sie nicht übel ,)
Alles, was gegen rechts ist, kann man nur unterstützen und in mancherlei Hinsicht teile ich ihre Meinung


----------



## LeFrogue (26 Okt. 2011)

Das ist ´mal eine Frau !
attraktiv - sinnlich - intelligent - menschlich - irgendwann hoffentlich erfolgreich,
im Gegensatz zu den unmenschlichen, sozial und wirtschaftlich inkompetenten Politkasper am Ruder


----------



## hansi189 (29 Okt. 2011)

danke


----------



## morph (8 Feb. 2012)

yeah! sie ist ne granate....


----------



## Iberer (9 Feb. 2012)

Sieht sch.... aus und was da aus dem Kopf kommt - nee, mein Typ ist das nicht


----------



## fredclever (9 Feb. 2012)

Sieht schon klasse aus. Und für ihr tolles Aussehen, hat sie ja letztens erst den "Osk(c)ar" erhalten. Danke


----------



## Max100 (10 Feb. 2012)

fredclever schrieb:


> Sieht schon klasse aus. Und für ihr tolles Aussehen, hat sie ja letztens erst den "Osk(c)ar" erhalten. Danke




Mal sehen was sie aus "Osk(c)ar" macht, oder er aus ihr


----------



## shadowreaper (24 Juni 2013)

super dankeschön !!


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 Juni 2013)

:devil: :angry: :claudi:


----------



## Dödelmeier (26 Juni 2013)

ich find sie einfach nur klasse. Innen und aussen.


----------



## stopslhops (27 Juni 2013)

na ja - wenn nur aus ihrer Hohlbirne nur nicht immer soooo viel DDR-Kommunisten-Mist käme...


----------



## Classic (28 Juni 2013)

Auch wenn ich sie politisch verachte, gut aussehen tut sie. Auch wenn sie sich mal Kostüme mit einem etwas weiblicheren Schnitt zulegen könnte. Diese Säcke, die sie teilweise an hat, gehen ja garnicht


----------



## moritz1608 (28 Juni 2013)

Sie hat was schönes ansich..nur wie kann man mit so einem Oskar rumlaufen? Geht gar nicht


----------



## fasemann (30 Juni 2013)

politik kann sexy sein.......


----------



## Weltenbummler (3 Juli 2013)

Sahra vertritt die Meinung der Europäer.


----------



## angel1970 (22 Mai 2014)

Danke für die schöne Sahra :thumbup:


----------



## lofas (22 Mai 2014)

Grauenvoll


----------



## picard12 (27 Okt. 2014)

Sahra Wagenknecht hat was Dominantes an sich, aber geil


----------



## funnyhill37 (9 Feb. 2015)

Einfach HOT diese Frau!


----------



## angel1970 (16 Feb. 2015)

Danke für die hübsche Sahra :thx:


----------



## ILoveCeleb (8 März 2015)

Danke für die schöne Sahra


----------



## Max100 (23 März 2015)

Jetzt ist sie nicht mehr zu haben


----------



## Jakord (23 März 2015)

Frau Lafontaine :thx:


----------



## orgamin (4 Aug. 2020)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder


----------



## jodomaster (13 Aug. 2020)

ja, hohlbirne stimmt


----------

